# I really REALLY need a hug u_u *kinda long rant*



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Have you ever had one of those weeks where NOTHING seems to be going right?

I am currently having one of those weeks -3-

Sunday morning, I broke me ankle, I was walking through the woods, and my foot got caught up in some of those really thick vine looking things, dunno what they are, but in the woods around my house they are as big around as rolling pins o3o, added to the fact that I was walking along a ridge, I stumbled, and down the ridge I went, I didn't realize what had happened UNTIL I tried to stand u_u I have never felt such pain, I am sure the entire county heard when I screamed "AH FFFFFF...izzle" ofcourse, Fizzle was not the word I used , AND I was about 1/2 a mile out..so there I had to drag myself back to the house, in as I was hobbling along, I proceeded to get tripped up and fall again x_x, somehow or another, I got a busted lip out of the deal.

so I finally get to the house, only to find..I can't FEEL my entire leg, and! I've locked myself out of the house, the only person I can think of is my cousin, who was working, so I call her up, and I tell her she needs to come take me to the hospital, I tell her but apparently she didn't hear me because she goes "..ok" and hangs up.

so there I am sitting on the porch in the blistering heat because we are re-doing the porch and the entire thing has been torn apart, it takes my couisn FOREVER to get there. When she finally does get there, she goes "whats the matter?" I glare at her and point at my ankle, which is twisted ever so awkwardly, even though I can't feel it, she stares for a few moments and goes "Oh! crap, you broke your ankle!" in which I respond "naw crap darlin'!" -_- so we boogy on down to the hospital (I will never, NEVER get into a vehicle with that woman again, broken appentages or not, she drives like a maniac o3o)

We then procceed to sit in a waiting room for what seems like 5 hours because the pain is returning to my leg, not to mention it's begun to swell u_u so they do their junk, whatever they do, they put me under something something and I woke up Monday morning feeling like I'd been drinking all night (atleast I assume, I have never touched alchohol), that's when I remember to ask the doctor to look at my lip, so he does, and then he tells me it looks like I have gingivitus(sp?) o3o I didn't even know people who took care of their teeth could get that (granted my teeth have always been awful, I have no enamel, my teeth have always been yellow for as long as I can remember)

so he gives me with heavy duty mouth wash gargling crap before I leave the hospital that afternoon.

when I get back, I find that the male baby from my mouses first litter (who isn't really a baby, they are about 6 weeks) has escaped his cage -_- (and I still havn't seen him) I wanted to use him for breeding later because he looks like a hereford.

Then yesterday, one of my favorite youngsters from the girl group, who is a Black varigated escaped from THIER cage, well apparently she wasn't as freedom wise as her brother, because I woke up this morning to find her laying in the middle of the floor, her back very clearly broken, the cats had gotten to her.

SO here I am, with a broken ankle, swollen, bruised bottom lip, and a massive head ache, bored out of my skull and not able to do anything, trying not to get upset over the fact that not only am I going to have to get up the guts to cull Twilight, (which is currently back in with the girl group, surrounded by her mother and siblings, they have been grooming and comforting her all day) but I am also gonna have to cull one of the 2 week olds, one of the male babies has stopped growing.

Twilight was one of my favorites, I was looking forward to breeding her in a few months.

I'm just starting to wonder if all this mouse stuff is still worth it u_u I love them to death, but the emotional toll is too much at this point

I guess I'm just physically and emotionally drained, added with the fact that I am running off of about 10 hours of sleep since Sunday, I finally had to skip taking my pain meds so that I could take some sleep aids last night, and even then I only got about 4 hours of sleep

not th mention that because of this gingivitus I'm not allowed to eat anything sweet, and I really want some Cherry cheesecake! u_u


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

ur week sounds crappy ... mine hasnt been good either but not as bad as urs x x chin up hun and the mice are well worth the effort x x x big huggs


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

The rain will clear in time and im sure you will see things in a different light, sorry to hear about your run of bad luck and i hope things get better


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, I do have ONE good thing that has happened to me lol

I couldn't go through with culling Twilight last night, and I'm very glad I didn't, because this morning, she was actually up and moving around!, I could have sworn her back had been broken, her spine was slightly bent looking and she was dragging her hind legs, but now this afternoon she is up and about like everyone else, if not a bit stiff and sore looking, she's even up to her usually ecapr artist tricks, patrolling the parameter of the cage, looking for a way out, I have fixed the only place I could find for her to get out though, so hardy har har Twilight


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

*hugs* See, things do get better! So sorry to hear about your run of luck. Just think, now that you got that out of the way, you only have good luck left!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*hug* So sorry you're having so much trouble.

One of these days ... plenty of trouble going 'round lately it seems.

I don't know where to start, except to say that I fell almost flat out on my face on the cement floor in the basement last night, and managed not to break anything.

Take care of yourself, ask for help with your mousies. You will no doubt get good care and recover fully.

I'll send out a call for the good spirits to aid you, hon.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*hug* So sorry you're having so much trouble.

One of these days ... plenty of trouble going 'round lately it seems.

I don't know where to start, except to say that I fell almost flat out on my face on the cement floor in the basement last night, and managed not to break anything.

Take care of yourself, ask for help with your mousies. You will no doubt get good care and recover fully.

I'll send out a call for the good spirits to aid you, hon.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Im glad twilight is better for you ... this should be the start of a new run of good luck x


----------

